# Ou trouver X11 ?



## franckdia (21 Avril 2005)

Bonjour je ne parviens pas à trouver X11 sur le site d'Apple, il  semble que le lien ne soit plus valide. ici.
Je précise que je suis sous Panther 10.3.9 et que Xcode Tool sont bien installés. j'ai également installé le X11SDK. Mais je n'ai toujours pas de terminal X11.


----------



## molgow (21 Avril 2005)

X11


----------



## franckdia (21 Avril 2005)

Merci à toi


----------



## BigJoe (23 Avril 2005)

sur le CD (ou DVD) de Panter.

dans B]Applications/Utilitaires[/B]   restaurations des logiciels, il me semble que l'on peut installer [* X11*.


----------

